# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algae Problems



## Chester A. Lampwick (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey everyone!

Man I'm glad I found this place, what a fantastic forum!

I've been a hobbist for about 4 years now and I have owned a variety of tank set-ups and fish species. However this christmas I decided to build a ten gallon dutch style planted tank:

-2x15w bulbs
-CO2 injection (yeast system)
-A 40gal/hr. powerhead (To add a little circulation)
-Aquaclear-mini filter.
-Sand substrate and laternite base

Conditions:
-13 hrs. of light a day.
-Water is at 7.0ph, 70ppm KH, about 0.05-0.07ppm iron.

Plants:
Java, Windlov, Limnophlia Sessaflora, Hygrophlia Polysperma, Dwarf swords, lysimachia nummularia and sagittaria subulata.

Currently the only fish in the tank are two SAE's and the tank has been running for about 3 1/2 months.

Now my problems:
- I cannot seem to shake this bad hair/thread algae (2-4 inches long, dull green, snot like, hangs off plants, flutters in the current) problems I've been having. I think it may be infrequnt water changes (100 percent every two weeks). Should I be changing 50% per week instead?
- My SAE's are not touching the hair/thread algae. I used to have some fuzz algae on my sag. but they fixed that in a hurry...They are pretty small, so are they just getting by on the fuzz algae? As they grow will they start to eat the hair/thread algae? Or do they even touch the stuff?
-As well, since this hair/thread algae problem started (about a month ago), it seems as if my plants just stopped growing altogether.
-I suspect that my substrate isn't deep enough its about 2-2.5 inches in the front and about 4 in the back (where my thick background groups are). Is this deep enough? Can you ever have too much substrate?
-Lastly, what kinds of algae do oto. cat's eat? Do they eat hair/thread algae?

Man, that's a lot of questions huh?









Thanks a ton for helping me everyone, I think I'm gonna become a regular visitor on this board.


----------



## Chester A. Lampwick (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey everyone!

Man I'm glad I found this place, what a fantastic forum!

I've been a hobbist for about 4 years now and I have owned a variety of tank set-ups and fish species. However this christmas I decided to build a ten gallon dutch style planted tank:

-2x15w bulbs
-CO2 injection (yeast system)
-A 40gal/hr. powerhead (To add a little circulation)
-Aquaclear-mini filter.
-Sand substrate and laternite base

Conditions:
-13 hrs. of light a day.
-Water is at 7.0ph, 70ppm KH, about 0.05-0.07ppm iron.

Plants:
Java, Windlov, Limnophlia Sessaflora, Hygrophlia Polysperma, Dwarf swords, lysimachia nummularia and sagittaria subulata.

Currently the only fish in the tank are two SAE's and the tank has been running for about 3 1/2 months.

Now my problems:
- I cannot seem to shake this bad hair/thread algae (2-4 inches long, dull green, snot like, hangs off plants, flutters in the current) problems I've been having. I think it may be infrequnt water changes (100 percent every two weeks). Should I be changing 50% per week instead?
- My SAE's are not touching the hair/thread algae. I used to have some fuzz algae on my sag. but they fixed that in a hurry...They are pretty small, so are they just getting by on the fuzz algae? As they grow will they start to eat the hair/thread algae? Or do they even touch the stuff?
-As well, since this hair/thread algae problem started (about a month ago), it seems as if my plants just stopped growing altogether.
-I suspect that my substrate isn't deep enough its about 2-2.5 inches in the front and about 4 in the back (where my thick background groups are). Is this deep enough? Can you ever have too much substrate?
-Lastly, what kinds of algae do oto. cat's eat? Do they eat hair/thread algae?

Man, that's a lot of questions huh?









Thanks a ton for helping me everyone, I think I'm gonna become a regular visitor on this board.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Your subastrate is fine. 
Otos eat mainly brown algae. None of my otos ever touch hair algae.

What it your Nitrate and PO4 level? Do you fertilize at all?
Are you sure it's hair algae and not blue green algae? My small SAEs clean hair algae pretty well. But no fish ever come close to BGA.

I had problems with hair algae before and fixed when I increase NO3 to 10ppm and PO4 to 0.7ppm. Also reduced alot of iron supplement. I always have hair algaee breakout when overdosing iron. Double check your iron level.


----------



## Chester A. Lampwick (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm positive its not blue-green algae, pretty sure its hair/thread...I've caught my SAE's nibbling at it, but they just don't like the stuff as much as the fuzz algae on my sag., I think their gonna have to start eating it soon, there isn't much fuzz left.

I've been adding Tropica fertilizer with every water change, come to think of it, I may have been overdosing on the fertilizer previously.

I don't have a clue what may PO4 levels are at and I'll test my NO3 level's ASAP. What are the ideal levels for both nutrients?

NO3: 10ppm?
PO4: 1 ppm?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to the AquaBotanic forums, Chester.



> quote:
> 
> - I cannot seem to shake this bad hair/thread algae (2-4 inches long, dull green, snot like, hangs off plants, flutters in the current) problems I've been having. I think it may be infrequnt water changes (100 percent every two weeks). Should I be changing 50% per week instead?


100% every two weeks is an unusual schedule. Long standing advice is 30% every two weeks. It seems now like people are more willing to do weekly changes. I do 15% weekly and it works fine. Others do 30%, 50% and so on.



> quote:
> 
> - My SAE's are not touching the hair/thread algae. I used to have some fuzz algae on my sag. but they fixed that in a hurry...They are pretty small, so are they just getting by on the fuzz algae? As they grow will they start to eat the hair/thread algae? Or do they even touch the stuff?


SAEs generally don't eat hair algae. Mollys will sometimes eat hair algae, American Flag fish (J. Floridae) work, as do ruby barbs. Common experience with all of these fish is variable. You might try algae-eating shrimp (Caridina japonica). The shrimp are pretty dependable, but expensive.



> quote:
> 
> -As well, since this hair/thread algae problem started (about a month ago), it seems as if my plants just stopped growing altogether.


Probably the plants are short on macro nutrients. Do you feed the SAE's or just depend on them feeding themselves? If you don't feed them then almost certainly your plants are running short on nitrogen and/or phosphorus. Even if you do feed them it probably isn't enough to keep the plants happy.



> quote:
> 
> -I suspect that my substrate isn't deep enough its about 2-2.5 inches in the front and about 4 in the back (where my thick background groups are). Is this deep enough? Can you ever have too much substrate?


Your substrate is fine.



> quote:
> 
> -Lastly, what kinds of algae do oto. cat's eat? Do they eat hair/thread algae?


Otos eat small, biofilm-forming algaes. They don't eat any sort of hair algae.

Roger Miller


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

I had similiar problems with hair algae and seemingly stagnant plant growth. I rechecked my nutrient levels and water conditions and they were fine. I corrected my condition by increasing my wpg and decreasing the duration and by adding an UV light. Light intensity is far more important than duration. I know there's alot of controversy re: UV lights, but my experience has been all positive with my plants and fish.
Mike


----------

